# ADVICE NEED ON DIY SUPER MONITOR SPEAKER BUILD -----OPTIONS AN GUIDANCE



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

so i need so opinions this is a concept opinion for a build my aim is to be like a bi pole design like
Definitive Technology BP8B

were they had a woofer and tweeter on both the front and back of the speaker my concept build

this ones dims are

29in tall by 11.25in wide by 15in deep with inturnal dims 27.5in high by 9.75in wide by 12in deep with a net air space of 1.767 ft3 these is with driver displacment factored in









































my design is to almost the same but

with two 10in passive rads one front and back at the top of build an a 10in subwoofer at
the bottom on the front with 4 full range 4in drivers in the middle two front and two back my current custom built

xover a a two way at 500hz with a 4ohm input at 300watts the all the full
range wired to 4ohm with a constant 80watts an the sub wired to 2 ohms with a constant 220watts both rads are to

be tuned to 14.8hz an the net inturnal ft3 is for 2cubic feet,, I know that with most bi pole speakers that it needs to be at least a foot or two out from the wall this build because the design is 15in deep an my

room space is limited I could only have it 4in from the wall unless I used it as a front speaker currently this is slated for a surround

this ones spec are 33.5in tall by 11.25in wide by 13.5in deep with inturnal dims 32in high by 9.75in wide by 10.5in deep with a net air space of 1.819 ft3 these is with driver displacment factored in





































This concept design is also for either front or surround use my listening area is a total 15ft by 15ft by 8ft my seating is dead center my sofa is total 6.75ft long my old an previous sides were the f-30 floor standing speakers an they were 15in deep and up against the wall which gave me about 24in of clearance to walk by
This has the same rad and woofer layout an same wiring but all four full range drivers are on the front

fyi the scape wood left over from the supply to build either of these is what im going to use for building the feet or stands

the grey or gold part of the pixs are concret blocks to add weight an height

Any advice or guidance or opinions on this would be helpful thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Doesn't make much sense to me. 4 "fullrange" 4" drivers side-by-side are doomed to have interference issues and HF beaming.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

the reason for four is to handle the power load an match the spl uf the sub im wiring the domn to 4ohms

in regards to imaging and dispersion i dont have any software to run those sims all iv got is rew an winisd an iv

got a umik-1 for spl an room correction calculations / corrections

an i do have all my fullrange drivers but not the means to properly powerthem yet for a cal test maybe if i get one

of those mini amps like the Lepai LP1601S as of right not im still waiting on my xovers to be delivered

would cutting a mockup of the baffle for the fullrange drivers an running them off a Lepai LP1601S an using rew an the umik help give me an idea on how the imaging and dispersion might be help

im still waiting on my subs to arrive

at the moment these are the units i have FaitalPRO 4FE35 4" Professional Full-Range Woofer 16 Ohm

Part # 294-1125


fyi in winisd i ploted a basic fq response for both the sub a the FaitalPROs

to plan power input ,speaker distance an cabinet size an type an iv got the fullrange drivres Attenuated by -4db


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dreadknot said:


> would cutting a mockup of the baffle for the fullrange drivers an running them off a Lepai LP1601S an using rew an the umik help give me an idea on how the imaging and dispersion might be help


Possibly but you would have to take FR measurements over many angle in the horizontal and vertical planes and map them on a polar plot to see the variation/smoothness.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

then thats what ill do


----------



## Rumble Filldirt (Sep 19, 2012)

Could the 4 drivers be put in a separate column speaker like a line array?
I built a 4 speaker "column" with PA-130s which sounds great powered by an 80 watt amp.
It may have interference issues and exhibit beaming, but it sounds very good to me and is quite efficient. (actually ear splitting if pushed)
Dave


----------

